# Better quality pics LE Elk 2013



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry about the repost but i was emailed the original pictures from my elk hunt by my dad today. I posted the story and some pictures of not very good quality. Here are some from the camera that was actually there. :grin:
The short story is posted in the big game section. Gun is a CVA optima w/ open sights, 100 gr. 777, 250 gr barnes tez, 209 primer. Shot at just over 3 yards.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice bull. Love the bonus kicker point on the left. Did you say 3 yards?


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah, we stepped it off at just over 10 feet. he came in hot n heavy lookin for love, almost self defense. pretty dang cool experience.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice bull. Cool experience!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh man 3 yards. Glad you didn't miss because he wasn't taking no for an answer.----SS


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Oh man 3 yards. Glad you didn't miss because he wasn't taking no for an answer.----SS


And THAT is what makes it addicting 
Sweet bull congrats!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You should have clubbed him. Nice work again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gnarly


----------



## riverpack (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice bull!! I thought I was close to mine at 16 yards!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! Great bull! Congratulations!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bull. Sounds like a memory maker hunt. But...did you ever find that ram rod?:grin:


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol I had busted my original ramrod for that muzzy a couple days before the hunt, so I had to use one from another muzzleloader which wouldn't fit under the barrel. I had it in my pack where I could pull it like a sword to reload. One shot did the trick tho so my ninja like reload wasn't need to finish him off.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

meltedsnowman said:


> Lol I had busted my original ramrod for that muzzy a couple days before the hunt, so I had to use one from another muzzleloader which wouldn't fit under the barrel. I had it in my pack where I could pull it like a sword to reload. One shot did the trick tho so my ninja like reload wasn't need to finish him off.


Now that's funny!!


----------

